# Matlock Predator X3



## robert carter (Oct 13, 2010)

Was wanting to let you fellas and Ladies know there is a Matlock Predator X3 for sale on Trad Gang. If my money was not tight from hurting my leg I would loose my bet to Lance and Chris and buy this bow.That should give you an idea of what I think of them. Mr. Matlock had a bad stroke years ago and these come up for sale very rarely.If your looking for a fine FAST longbow this would be it.Probably the fastest most shootable longbow I`ve ever shot and I`ve shot a bunch....or if you have just way to much money you can buy it and send it to me...I`ll buy Lance and Chris a steak for our bet and we`ll all be happy..lol.RC


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 14, 2010)

Somebody buy him this bow.  I can't afford a steak.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 14, 2010)

I wish it was left handed


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 14, 2010)

I can't afford no steak either. somebody buy carter the bow! (psst!! Chris! tell him NOT huntin don't count. he usin that bum leg as a scuse!)

And yes. RC is right. Matlock predators are dominators in the longbow world. Thems fine shootin bows right there.

RC trade ya mohawk for it!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 15, 2010)

Here ya go RC.  For your viewing enjoyment.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't you know this bow would make your leg feel better???!


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 15, 2010)

Sure would Chris. that bow would putta giddy up in anybodies step...... I really don't think his legs hurtin that bad. I think he's sulkin and tryin not to hunt with a different bow so he don't gotta buy us no steak..  

But man.... ya know what them predators used to go for new?? And they absolutely shoot to now I tell ya! *IF* I could shoot a longbow like Carter does?? I would be gettin that one.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 15, 2010)

Look out Robert...they got their pie coolin' in the window, trying to reel you in.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 16, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Look out Robert...they got their pie coolin' in the window, trying to reel you in.


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Chris. izzit me or did ol bumleg just "hush up!" when we got the saddle straight and started ridin him?? ya don't reckon he don't sulled up and limped down to the creek ta go fishin do ya??

BTW I'm werkin the trade now for that bow. Ya know what I'm gonna want for it?? a mohawk about 45-50#s at my draw


----------



## robert carter (Oct 19, 2010)

You two beefbuyers killin me.I`m probably gonna keep the Mohawk for life to remind me of my two hunting Buds.But I ain`t gonna lie. If it were`nt for these Doctor bills now I`d buy that bow...and hunt with it.RC


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 19, 2010)

he he he. Look watta splash!!


Check that out Chris! Sloppy presentation, bg ol mono line and a chartruse hook. I still lured him out and caught him bro!

RC buddy you just get that leg better bro.... iffens us buyin you a steak dinner will make ya heal better?? well I got work .....but have the missus drive ya to meet me half way somewhere and I'll buy you and her one right now bro.

And I aint buyin or tradin fer that thang!!  I mean I would...... but itsa longbow. I can't shoot longbows. and that might interfere with my next recurve.


----------

